# Chocoholic Puppy Fix



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Look at these cute adorable chocolate puppies. 2 boys and 2 girls born March 18th and 6 days old in this picture. And proud mama watching intently in the backgroun. Too bad they are all spoken for  ......BUT


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Can you keep a secret??????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are only six days old?! They are chunky monkeys!

Are they all really chocolate? That one second to the right doesn't even look like it has pigment yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! A secret!? Are you one of those that have spoken for one?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Kimberly- you're too fast for me!!!! YES, one of those little girls is going to be mine!!!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

and yes, they are chubby little rascals. When born the smallest was over 6 oz and the largest was over 8oz-poor mama.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It will be so exciting to be able to watch them from such an early age, especially knowing that one will be yours in time.

I still can't get over how mature and chunky they look at six days old. They remind me of the Exquisite Litter when they were closer to a week and a half old (or maybe even two weeks). They were all born from 6.5 to 8.2 ounces as well. Here is the Exquisite Litter only one day older than the litter you're watching.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, they are beautiful. I am so jealous!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kimberly, that's a very cute litter. I am so excited to be able to watch this litter grow. The breeder is going to send me weekly pictures, so you all can help me watch!!! I can already see a big difference in the just- born photos. I know the mama went to day 64( her only other litter was day 59- maybe that is why they are more advanced? I think they weigh somewhere around 11oz and 12oz now. But with the mama only weighing around 9-10 lbs and the papa around 12, I don't think they'll be huge, will they? Is there much correlation in beginning size and full grown size? or are some pups just very well fed in the mama???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No correlation between birth size and adult size as far as anyone has been able to track just yet, so no worries there. They do look like well-formed pups though. 

Size isn't always determined by parents though. Do you know the size of the grandparents? Has this sire & dam had a litter together before? You might learn a lot more about potential adult size by information from either of those questions answered.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Congrats! I am sure the chocolate lovers will be absorbed in this thread- an entire litter... wow!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jocelyn! You're finally getting your chocolate...I'm so happy for you! Do you know yet which one will be yours?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yummmm chocolate!!! Jocelyn, how exciting, I can't wait for you to know which one it will be. Thanks for sharing your weekly pictures with us. You know we won't object!!!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet chocolate babies! They look like they are doing a great job with this litter. I'm sure we will have fun watching them grow. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my, they are adorable. Thanks for sharing the photos. It'll be fun to watch them grow.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Yum! I want to gobble them up!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know yet which little girl will be mine, but the photos that have the 2 puppies together are the 2 girls. Kimberly, I know some of the grandparents size, but not all. This sire and dam have not had a litter before, so no help there. I guess we'll just watch them grow and see for ourselves!!! thanks,everyone, for the nice comments and good wishes. I'm verrrrrrry excited. The end of May is so far away..........


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh they are all adorable! Congrats on the puppy! 

But like Kimberly, I was wondering how you know they are chocolates? They haven't gotten their pigment in yet and I thought that was the only way to tell.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Can you keep a secret??????


Oh, congratulations! They are beautiful. And don't worry, we won't tell anyone!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! How exciting! You'll have to keep us posted on all the details!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh they are too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jocelyn, so happy you finally found your choc girl! Can't wait to meet you guys hopefully early June...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jocelyn, Oh my they are both so fabulous!! How beautiful each is with her markings! I can promise you that not matter what size she turns out to be, you will be so in love that it wont matter if she is 8lbs or 19 lbs.!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl. Can't wait to see which one is yours and what you name her. Post all the updated pics!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Are they all really chocolate? That one second to the right doesn't even look like it has pigment yet.


I have a question...don't you have to wait a certain amount of time to tell if they're really Chocolate? (Nose, eye rims, and mouth all have to be brown, right?)

Sorry if this question is inane, but I really don't know!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my that is great news! I LOVE chocolate!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

How exciting for you!!! Both little girls are adorable. I'm sure you would be happy with either.

Karen


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you everyone!!!! To the questions on chocolate color-yes the nose,rims,lips etc need to be chocolate to be considered chocolate. The breeder told me they are all chocolate. She is a very experienced breeder and does all the health testing and has been breeding and showing Havanese for a long time- so maybe she can see more pigment in person than we can on photos, so I didn't think to question her. I guess we'll all find out together. I really like the brown color of the hair, so if she turns out to be not a true "chocolate" I don't really care. The mother has retained a nice chocolate color on her hair (she is a chocolate and tan and a "true" chocolate). I'll let you all know if I find out anything else. Just in appearance I am partial to the little girl with the brown face and her pigment is already chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Chocolate, vanilla, strawberry...what difference does it make?

But I'm so glad you found YOUR pup...and I LOVE remembering the moment when we realized that Molly was "OUR Molly!"

What a great feeling!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jocelyn, both girls are beautiful-- but the one with the dark face was my choice too(for a nano-second then I couldn't decide) Congrats--- Is it time for more pictures yet?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh they're both precious! It will be so fun finding out which one is yours and watching her grow up...naming her....getting ready....so exciting!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup! All the babies are cute!Kimberly-seeing your litter brought back some great memories of some pretty babies! Oh,how I loved that Mikimoto......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute are they??! Oh my goodness, so one of them is yours, Joceyln! How fun! Now the long wait begins....... sigh...... 

At least, we'll be able to wait along with you and enjoy some lovely photos in the process. I can't wait to see these puppies as they grow! 

congratulations!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Coincidence? I'm eating a piece of Dove chocolate while reading this thread! The puppies are adorable!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oooh, they are so cute! I'd love to have another chocolate! How lucky you are!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations on your girl!!!
How exciting!!

Will you keep us posted with picuters!:whoo:

And now I definitly would like a nice cup of hot chocolate


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Jocelyn! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Talked with the breeder yesterday- eyes are opening. I should have new photos this afternoon!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see them!! It's so much fun to see all of these puppies grow...as I type this, I'm looking at one of the first pictures I got from the breeder of Cricket, and can't get over how much she has changed. Her hair is obviously longer, and one of her eye patches appears to be more sable than brown. I'm wondering how much her ears and facial markings will fade. I can't imagine her body will be anything but white, but wonder if her markings will stay dark.

Post those pics as soon as you get them!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Puppies are now two and a half weeks old and I have a couple more pics to share. two girls on the left and 2 boys on the right. last is the little chocolate girl I think is going to be mine.

I already have her name picked out. Her registered name will be "Chocolate Martini" (since I love them so much), but we are going to call her "Cocotini" for short. I'll be flying down to see them later this month- can't wait!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sooooooooooooo cute!!!!! OMG! I would love a girl Hav and of course my faves are the Chocolates and the Reds. sigh........ this is torture.

Jocelyn, you are lucky to see them soon and I totally LOVE your girl's new name!!! Very creative!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the name! (and I don't mind Chocolate Martinis, either...). Where are you getting her from?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Yummy yummy Chocotini!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jocelyn, I feel so fortunate to live somewhat close to you. Maybe we can have a NC playdate mid June or so when your lovely Cocotini is old enough!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Chocotini is delicious looking.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cocotini is beautiful!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Cocotini is adorable! Gosh, those faces!!!! I love them all!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Cocotini is adorable.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you, I think Cocotini is adorable, too. I just want to kiss that cute little face. And I agree I think all of them are cuties - I love the little "eyebrows" most of them have. Maryam, a play date would be fun- we'll plan on sometime in June.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jocelyn do you think there may be a little Cocotini at the National?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Leeann, we definately plan on bringing her!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I cant wait to see her, if she disapears just go look in Amanda's room.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

and to think I've encouraged that puppy snatcher to move to the Carolinas!!!!:suspicious:


----------

